# HTML code appearing instead of formatted page?



## rhonda (Jun 15, 2005)

Starting yesterday, just _after_ the error codes appearing at the top of any given page -- I encountered whole pages of html code instead of formatted content.  On some pages a few clicks of the refresh button will clear the problem allowing me to see the proper content.  Other times, it is useless and I move on to another page.

Brief snippet of the first several lines from a sample page today:



> Server: Apache/1.3.29 (Unix)
> Cache-Control: private, post-check=0, pre-check=0, max-age=0
> Expires: 0
> Pragma: no-cache
> ...


----------



## rhonda (Jun 17, 2005)

*Still having this problem*

Just a follow-up ... I'm still having this problem when using my preferred browser (Mozilla 1.6).  This problem is _not reproduced_ when using IE.

Can this be repaired?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

I mostly use Firefox 1.0.1 but occasionally use MSIE 6.0.29.

I have never seen this, even when those error codes were being shown a couple of days ago.  

Is anybody else having this same problem?


----------



## Keitht (Jun 17, 2005)

I normally use IE but have composed this using Mozilla Firefox.  Display and operation all as normal.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 17, 2005)

Update: Retested on my laptop using Mozilla 1.7.8 without triggering the same problem.  Guess I'll be updating my desktop PC.

Thanks!


----------



## rhonda (Jun 23, 2005)

*It's baaaaaaack.*

Well ... this evening even my upgraded (Mozilla 1.7.8) client is showing the unformatted pages.

First few lines:





> Server: Apache/1.3.29 (Unix)
> Cache-Control: private, post-check=0, pre-check=0, max-age=0
> Expires: 0
> Pragma: no-cache
> ...


----------

